# Hi all, from Italy.



## salcar (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi all,
I'm an Italian Composer and Sound Designer.
Here some of my last works:

some soundtracks:

http://salvatorecarannante.com/

and some works in audio samples industry:

http://salvatorecarannante.com/sound-design.html

Opinions are welcome. 
Tell me which soundtrack you prefer.

(here my latest playlist)

Best,
Salvatore Carannante
Soundcloud
Youtube


----------

